# Please !!! Please !!! Document checklist for 189



## bigdownunder (Jul 5, 2016)

Once i saw a page on forum regarding checklist for 189 but i am not able to find it now.
Please someone send me expatforum link or page where i can get the list of document checklist for 189 visa( pls dont send official page of immi. I have already checked it.)

Or if possible please tel me all douments required 

Please!!!

Thank you very much


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mandatory docs:

1. Degree certificate and transcripts - basically everything you sent for skill assessment.
2. Work reference letters.
3. Passport scan (self + dependents).
4. Medicals - these will be updated online via your HAP ID by the clinic (self + dependents).
5. Forms 1221 and 80 (self + dependents).
6. Marriage certificate (if applicable).
7. Police clearance certificates (all countries where you've lived for more than 1 year).

Optional Docs - some case officers ask for these.

1. Payslips or tax forms as additional proof of work experience.
2. English test score scan.
3. Skill assessment scan.
4. Resume (general).


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mandatory docs:

1. Degree certificate and transcripts - basically everything you sent for skill assessment.
2. Work reference letters.
3. Passport scan (self + dependents).
4. Medicals - these will be updated online via your HAP ID by the clinic (self + dependents).
5. Forms 1221 and 80 (self + dependents).
6. Marriage certificate (if applicable).
7. Police clearance certificates (all countries where you've lived for more than 1 year).

Optional Docs - some case officers ask for these.

1. Payslips or tax forms as additional proof of work experience.
2. English test score scan.
3. Skill assessment scan.
4. Resume (general).


----------



## bigdownunder (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you very much friends


----------



## ip_28 (Jan 20, 2013)

sol79 said:


> Mandatory docs:
> 
> 1. Degree certificate and transcripts - basically everything you sent for skill assessment.
> 2. Work reference letters.
> ...


Hi,
As proof of employment do I need to submit all my payslips for all employers? Or just the last payslip would work?
By tax forms I suppose you mean Form-16 (of Indian income tax). I am not sure if I have all the form-16s for all 8 years of my experience but I certainly have the service certificate, last payslips, service letters and skill certificates from each of the employers.


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Do we need to get all docs submitted, as part of the 189 application, as certified true copies from notary?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kudians said:


> Hi Do we need to get all docs submitted, as part of the 189 application, as certified true copies from notary?


wrt visa application "No", not every documents need to be certified by notary

color scan will do for most of the documents


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> wrt visa application "No", not every documents need to be certified by notary
> 
> color scan will do for most of the documents


Thanks Sultan, is there any guidelines (or thumbrules) on which ones to notarise? Btw, if I am not being overboard, I think you should consider a career as an RMA, you can mint money. Trust me I have been to 3 agents before I decided that doing self is better than giving it to someone whose motive is Money and you are just another client. 

I dont want to take names but a very popular agent in Singapore who charges almost 9000 SGD, has trapped few of my friends into giving money and their scores are in 50s and dont even stand a remote chance, and they are regretting. And to be honest the same agent told me that my case is weak and I should go with my wife as primary applicant. Thats when I decided to go at it on my own. And I got 70 points. Did goof up along the way a little before I stumbled up on this forum. And thanks to all you guys its tremendous help. 

I guess you might be preparing for your first landing!! All the best


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kudians said:


> Thanks Sultan, is there any guidelines (or thumbrules) on which ones to notarise? Btw, if I am not being overboard, I think you should consider a career as an RMA, you can mint money. Trust me I have been to 3 agents before I decided that doing self is better than giving it to someone whose motive is Money and you are just another client.
> 
> I dont want to take names but a very popular agent in Singapore who charges almost 9000 SGD, has trapped few of my friends into giving money and their scores are in 50s and dont even stand a remote chance, and they are regretting. And to be honest the same agent told me that my case is weak and I should go with my wife as primary applicant. Thats when I decided to go at it on my own. And I got 70 points. Did goof up along the way a little before I stumbled up on this forum. And thanks to all you guys its tremendous help.
> 
> I guess you might be preparing for your first landing!! All the best


wrt visa application what i perceived is that if documents are in color just scan them as such and upload, if documents are in b/w then get them notarised

one point i would like to tell - i havnt done attestation of any of my document, though many were in b/w(payslips etc)

expatforum and few of other friends have great knowledge wrt visa matters

regarding me- i stand nowhere, i have zero knowledge , i just reply to posts based on my experience


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

sol79 said:


> Mandatory docs:
> 
> 1. Degree certificate and transcripts - basically everything you sent for skill assessment.
> 2. Work reference letters.
> ...



Hi,

Medicals (self + dependents):
1. Can Medical be initiated before one gets invitation?
2. Are medical tests required for Adults only? Or for minor kids as well? I have two: 1year, 5 years
3. What is the cost involved for single person?

Police clearance certificates:
1. Can PCC be initiated before one gets invitation?
2. Is PCC tests required for Adults only? Or for minor kids as well?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Medicals (self + dependents):
> 1. Can Medical be initiated before one gets invitation?
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-january-2017-a-57.html#post11737425


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

sultan_azam said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-january-2017-a-57.html#post11737425


Still need to know if Medical and PCC are required for minor kids as well? 
I have two: 1year, 5 years

Also, What is the cost involved for Medical for single person?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> Still need to know if Medical and PCC are required for minor kids as well?
> I have two: 1year, 5 years
> 
> Also, What is the cost involved for Medical for single person?


my 2 months old baby had to undergo health check for visa, so i think 1 year and 5 year old will have to do the same

cost involved

4400 for adult

2400 for infant


it may vary at your center


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

sultan_azam said:


> my 2 months old baby had to undergo health check for visa, so i think 1 year and 5 year old will have to do the same
> 
> cost involved
> 
> ...


Ok, Thanks for the information


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> Still need to know if Medical and PCC are required for minor kids as well?
> I have two: 1year, 5 years
> 
> Also, What is the cost involved for Medical for single person?


my 2 months old baby had to undergo health check for visa, so i think 1 year and 5 year old will have to do the same

cost involved

4400 for adult

2400 for infant


it may vary at your center


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi thanks sultan, good we have some one like you to share the experience.. that's what we need so we know that if a process was followed and that application was successful...so even when you did acs you didn't have to certify as true copy ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kudians said:


> Hi thanks sultan, good we have some one like you to share the experience.. that's what we need so we know that if a process was followed and that application was successful...so even when you did acs you didn't have to certify as true copy ?


i had my skill assessment from Engineers Australia

as far as i know documents need to be attested for ACS


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i had my skill assessment from Engineers Australia
> 
> as far as i know documents need to be attested for ACS



Thanks Sultan, yea we did for ACS.. Sorry I sent that via iPhone couldn't see your signature.. Anyhow I will go ahead and do it for other docs too, just bunch of more pages.. 

Thanks


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Is PCC required for Minors ? Like I have 10 month baby. 

Someone told me that I need PCC done for my baby too. (I know its ridiculous), but again, want to make sure by experts here.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> Is PCC required for Minors ? Like I have 10 month baby.
> 
> Someone told me that I need PCC done for my baby too. (I know its ridiculous), but again, want to make sure by experts here.
> 
> Thanks


AFAIK pcc not required for applicants below 16 years of age


whenever in doubt refer this https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> AFAIK pcc not required for applicants below 16 years of age
> 
> 
> whenever in doubt refer this https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


Thanks a lot Sultan Bhai !

I've been following you and your personality of sharing info and helping others has been immaculate. 

Thanks again !


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> Thanks a lot Sultan Bhai !
> 
> I've been following you and your personality of sharing info and helping others has been immaculate.
> 
> Thanks again !


Welcome Shrinivas

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashishkumar167 (Jan 19, 2017)

My salary are computer generated, and name of the company is in coloured format. Would this satisfy CO, or I need to get it attested.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

For 80 and 1221

I have two dependants in my application.

My spouse and my kid (10 month)

Do I need to fill in Form 80 for both of my dependants or only my wife and myself?

Thanks


----------

